# A few Comments from a new member.



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

While i have only been a member here a very short time.
a matter of days and not even months yet.

I would like to say a few things about my experience here.

the staff here as been very friendly and even the memmbers have been very helpful in conversation. I have enjoyed taking part in conversations and posts threads and starting new topics of my own.

in just my short few days here I have fallen in love with the atmosphere here and it's laid back respectful manorisms.
i have enjoyed the fun and the excitment of reading posts from others who share the same passon as I.

on that note however i'd like to ask one thing.

just based on my experiences here I can't figure out why there isn't millions of people here posting constantly.

if you love this forum as much and as quickly as i'v perosnaly do. please join me and boosting the number of posts and start new conversations. lets get togheter and really talk indepth and with great detail aobut the hobby we all enjoy so much.

I am not trying to be bossy or disrespectful here at all. please understand I am not a staff member here either. just a new member. who have been fortunate nough to finally find a forum and a greoup of folks who make me feel confortable. 
and out of that feeling I wasnt to do all i can and encourage others to do what they can too make this place thive and grow.

thank you for reading my post.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> on that note however i'd like to ask one thing.
> 
> just based on my experiences here I can't figure out why there isn't millions of people here posting constantly.


Thanks for the kind words, Tim! I expect that some people - maybe a lot - don't take kindly to things like our "no crude language" rule, not to mention our "no flaming or manufacture bashing" rules. Believe it or not, some Forums actually like the attention they get from controversy and shouting matches and do not discourage them. I think the fact that we've been so successful in such a short time shows that a good number of people are weary of that kind of stuff. In fact, we've banished at least a few derisive personalities who are "big league" players at other Forums , simply because they just couldn't play nice here. 

Enjoy!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I am very impressed with the rules and guidelines for this forum and enjoy the relaxed professional enviroment here.

you can visit here and feel confortable too respond and too voice an opinin of your choice as long as you do so respectfully.

I personally do not use my time on the internet as a chance to dump all my agrovations and to releave my personal anger on someone.

the internet to me is a source of relaxation and a source of knolege a collective of people and their ideas who each one deserve to be heard and respected.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well said Tim, I have been a member here for a couple of years or so and the members and staff have always been helpful. There is always room for a discussion that gets a bit lively and here at the Shack it rarely seems to get out of hand thanks to the members following the rules and remembering that we are all learning no matter how long we have been involved in Home theater.

There is nothing wrong with having an opinion on something its how you go about stating it that makes a difference.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, guys. They do not go unnoticed by staff and are very much appreciated.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

yes, I would agree with you Candoo. Its a great environment here. Love coming here, great place to come and read interesting information.

Hope we can keep it alive for a long time coming


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes indeed... thank you for the favorable comments... :T

We want more... we want more... :whistling:


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I am merely spekaing what i'v observed honestly. I was quite suprised when i foudn this place. and even more suprised when i found out how inviting and relaxed it is.

it's the staff that does the work. and it's you who deserve thanks.

thank you for reading my post.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks Tim, we're all glad people enjoy their visits here. We will continue to work hard to keep this forum the way it is.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

There's nothing I enjoy more than passing on what knowledge I have in home theatre, to members who are just starting out in this interest..

Having being retired for some years, most of my time now is involved in home theatre in one form or another..

It's very gratifying to hear from members that they appreciate the help that's given by the staff and other members..
Well done Tim..


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Prof. said:


> It's very gratifying to hear from members that they appreciate the help that's given by the staff and other members..
> Well done Tim..


I would have never realized the improvement in my HT experience from putting bass traps in my room without the help of this site's forum members. Although I have only been a member for about 3 months, this is the first site I check each day. 

Even for a fella like me that has been dabbling with this stuff for almost 50 years, there are many things left to learn and this is a great place for doing that.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Good to hear there's another "Oldie" on the forum..:bigsmile:


----------

